# it dont move quickly around here



## tommy-turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

So i guess it is the perfect place to ask my question
Why does it seem like non of the vortex cars ever get finished web pages?
look at half the cars one here
http://www.vwvortex.com/resour....html
less then half of them have a complete write up on them. The trend seems to be 3 to 4 weeks of write ups and then they peter out. I remember when they were doing project X and i would wait for Friday to see an update and the weeks where there was no up date all the wind came out of the sales. I know that there was problems with that project, but at least it got a full write up. What about once and a wile going and revisiting some of these and letting us know where they are today and what problems they have had, or ran into along the way. It is one reason i spend 99.99% of my time in the A1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







forum, I can see projects go from start to finish and what issues they run into and not get hated on by others. 
( I have spent less then .000001 % in the MK4 and less then.0001% in the MK3, but what I have seen it is a bunch of people hating because you did your own thing and did not follow the sheep)

I guess my question should be vortex can you update us on the cars that were never finished on the project board?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (tommy-turtle)*


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (tommy-turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy-turtle* »_So i guess it is the perfect place to ask my question
Why does it seem like non of the vortex cars ever get finished web pages?
look at half the cars one here
http://www.vwvortex.com/resour....html
less then half of them have a complete write up on them. The trend seems to be 3 to 4 weeks of write ups and then they peter out. I remember when they were doing project X and i would wait for Friday to see an update and the weeks where there was no up date all the wind came out of the sales. I know that there was problems with that project, but at least it got a full write up. What about once and a wile going and revisiting some of these and letting us know where they are today and what problems they have had, or ran into along the way. It is one reason i spend 99.99% of my time in the A1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







forum, I can see projects go from start to finish and what issues they run into and not get hated on by others. 
( I have spent less then .000001 % in the MK4 and less then.0001% in the MK3, but what I have seen it is a bunch of people hating because you did your own thing and did not follow the sheep)

I guess my question should be vortex can you update us on the cars that were never finished on the project board?









C`mon up here man, you can help me fab the rotissary for my Jetta!






















Mike


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (tommy-turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy-turtle* »_funny did that car ever get done?









Deans car is getting finished. I saw it the other day. It's now sitting on the ground and has a nearly complete interior. The only thing it's really waiting for is motor mounts to be fabricated/welded up so they can install the full drivetrain. 
Projects take time. I can only now see light at the end of a 4 year tunnel due to the fact that sourcing brand new parts has taken the biggest amount of time. Car sat in the paint shop for 6 months and the engine is taking a long time also. 
Projects take time.


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (cursed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cursed* »_
Deans car is getting finished. I saw it the other day. It's now sitting on the ground and has a nearly complete interior. The only thing it's really waiting for is motor mounts to be fabricated/welded up so they can install the full drivetrain. 
Projects take time. I can only now see light at the end of a 4 year tunnel due to the fact that sourcing brand new parts has taken the biggest amount of time. Car sat in the paint shop for 6 months and the engine is taking a long time also. 
Projects take time.

You said it!!


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (Northern RD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northern RD* »_
You said it!!























Twice even!


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (cursed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cursed* »_
Twice even!









Me I`m still lokkin` for stuff as well, Just ask tommy Turtle!!


----------



## tommy-turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (Northern RD)*

hey now if i did not have children I swear I could get a lot more done,

might not have as much fun but







I could get more done, ok if i would just concentrate on one project at a time.


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (tommy-turtle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommy-turtle* »_hey now if i did not have children I swear I could get a lot more done,

might not have as much fun but







I could get more done, ok if i would just concentrate on one project at a time.

1.8T?? 
Get it on a dyno yet man?


----------



## tommy-turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: it dont move quickly around here (Northern RD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northern RD* »_
1.8T 20v aeb







?? 
Get it on a dyno yet man?

















gets great gas milage and even better whp then the v10tdi sitting in the garrage waiting for the next step








but then a guy is trading me a _*diesel*_ caddy(cause 2 gas ones are not enough) for a beater convertable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but shhhhhhhhh some people might get mad










_Modified by tommy-turtle at 7:02 PM 7-18-2005_


----------



## 87'GTI (Apr 18, 2005)

no one likes an unfinished project


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (87'GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87’GTI* »_no one likes an unfinished project

Hehehehehe,........................


----------

